# The SBHonline Community Daily > Restaurants Wine & Food Off The Island >  >  Seared Foie Gras recipes, anyone?

## katva

I have special ordered some duck foie gras for a NYE (small) gathering.....and am looking up recipes for searing, and sauces.  Some recipes call for searing it in a "dry" pan, others in hot butter....And I've seen sauces with apples or pineapple or currants or figs....How will I ever decide?  
Any terrific recipes out there to share with me?

----------


## MIke R

I sear it in a little bit of butter in a hot cast iron pan....

and use this condiment with it

and thats  all I do...simple stupid method

----------


## katva

funny, I just found this food blog, with similar idea:

http://livetofeast.com/2009/11/07/su...-toast-2-ways/

I am agreeing---K.I.S.S.

----------


## GramChop

Martha says, over med-high heat, sear each side for no more than one minute. She also recommends scoring one side of the lobe with a very sharp knife for visual appeal.

----------


## MIke R

Marthas a convicted felon...what does she know?

----------


## andynap

Sauteed in butter- fast and done.

----------


## MIke R

yep

----------


## andynap

Just has  to be a little crisp around the edges.

----------


## MIke R

nice  to sear it in a thin layer of bacon fat too

----------


## andynap

Considering the fat and calorie content already, that's gilding the lily.

----------


## MIke R

yeah but what flavor!!!!  :cool:

----------


## JEK

Gordon F-Bomb

----------


## BBT

> Marthas a convicted felon...what does she know?



I don't recall she went to jail for her cooking

----------


## MIke R

yeah you re right

besides she probably learned that skill doin hard time in Club Fed anyway

----------


## amyb

On island I have enjoyed seared foie gras at many locations and hope to enjoy it again in 2012-like Santa Fe, Top of The Rock, La Gaiac to name a few. Pipiri, The palace, used to have it on the menu and served over haricots vert-mmmmm so good.

It's only 3 o'clock here in New York and already, to quote Pooh, "there's a rumbly in my tummbly."

----------


## katva

Thanks!  A visual tutorial---perfect.  And I found some nice condiments at Wegman's  :)

----------


## katva

Amy--I know, it's delicious!  YUM!  I don't count calories on Christmas or New Years  :Wink:

----------


## Jeanette

Kathy,

We received a holiday gift box of duck products from D'Artagnan yesterday. Here's their recommendation for searing foie gras (score medallion first and then sear in a hot dry pan).

The D'Artagnan website has gorgeous food. We cook the whole duck we received tomorrow.

----------


## JEK

Dry pan for sure. The liver is 99% fat. Chef O'Connell trained me on that. Trust me. J - enjoy that duck! You have given me an idea for NYE!

----------


## katva

Thanks Jeanette!  I have decided to sear it in a hot, dry pan, and use the balsamic sauce, a currant sauce I found at Wegman's, and then I'm going to try a garlic/thyme flavored finishing butter----we shall see on that---maybe together with the other sauces....And many do recommend scoring the medallions, so I will do that.  

Enjoy your duck tomorrow!  What a great gift!

----------


## Jeanette

I will, merci. We received the nicest gift basket from D'Artagnan with a whole duck, duck confit, pates and a magret duck breast. I am going to make a cassoulet with the confit. We are debating a classic duck a l'orange or an Asian-inspired duck recipe.

----------


## amyb

Jeanette-it sounds divine. My next duck experience is Harbour's Saladerie or Santa Fe.

----------


## MIke R

> Dry pan for sure. T



doesnt have to be dry...I ve done it both ways...  a very thin sheen of butter in the pan is nice as well...imparts a nice flavor

----------


## andynap

> Originally Posted by JEK
> 
> Dry pan for sure. T
> 
> 
> 
> doesnt have to be dry...I ve done it both ways...  a very thin sheen of butter in the pan is nice as well...imparts a nice flavor




Of course, duck breast is always done in a dry pan- breast down to start and scored a lot.

----------


## MIke R

I'm talking foie gras

----------


## JEK

Watch the video.

----------


## MIke R

I did....pretty typical..nothing new

there is no incorrect way here...many do it with a thin sheen of butter for flavor as well

----------


## andynap

Who listens to Ramsey anyway.  Foie Gras can be done with a little butter too. No big deal

----------


## GramChop

Wow. What a divine gift basket, Jeanette. I look forward to reading about the meals you create with its contents.

----------


## MIke R

what are you  doing for NY eve and day Andy?....

I am doing  braised and slow roasted short ribs NY Eve....and a big honking fresh ham dry rubbed with cloves, cinnamon, nutmeg, and chipotle, with a maple syrup glaze ..... with all the fixings NY Day..

I decided to pass on the usual standing rib roast this year

----------


## andynap

> what are you  doing for NY eve and day Andy?....
> 
> I am doing  braised and slow roasted short ribs NY Eve....and a big honking fresh ham dry rubbed with cloves, cinnamon, nutmeg, and chipotle, with a maple syrup glaze ..... with all the fixings NY Day..
> 
> I decided to pass on the usual standing rib roast this year




We are going out to dinner on NYE but on NY day I am making Lobster Thermidor

----------


## MIke R

gotcha....I have  a standing  yearly reservation  for the best fireworks viewing table  at a restaurant here but we dont feel like dealing with the mobs this year, so we're staying in and we gave the table reservation to some friends .....

----------


## Jeanette

> Jeanette-it sounds divine. My next duck experience is Harbour's Saladerie or Santa Fe.



The duck is in the oven now and we are going with a port garlic sauce. I enjoyed Santa Fe's duck a l'orange and would love to try the duck breast with honey sauce at Harbour's after your beautiful photos of the dish.

One of the best duck dishes I have ever enjoyed was at our ladies' dinner at Bouley.

----------


## Grey

> Originally Posted by amyb
> 
> Jeanette-it sounds divine. My next duck experience is Harbour's Saladerie or Santa Fe.
> 
> 
> 
> The duck is in the oven now and we are going with a port garlic sauce. I enjoyed Santa Fe's duck a l'orange and would love to try the duck breast with honey sauce at Harbour's after your beautiful photos of the dish.
> 
> One of the best duck dishes I have ever enjoyed was at our ladies' dinner at Bouley.



That meal was exceptional.  My Chatham cod was unbelievably delicious too.  Wasn't the tour of the kitchen fun?

----------


## Rosemary

We hoped for duck for New Year's Eve.  No luck. I didn't think to order  and couldn't find any. But luck appeared in a Mahi Mahi that found it's way onto my hook this afternoon.  (Lucky for me, that is.)  To the grill tomorrow night!  And Stone Crab on Sunday for our start to the New Year.

----------


## katva

Enjoy your fish, and Happy New Year Rosemary!  My son is fishing with his dad (almost a no-go, but they made it after a late start!)---I hope he lands something as tasty as Mahi Mahi!

----------


## Rosemary

Happy New Year to you, Kathy, and all!  I hope your son has the fishing karma of his uncle with those bass.  We can report that fish are biting in Delray Beach, FL.  The stars are out, music is playing in the streets...Lovely little town.

----------


## KevinS

> We can report that fish are biting in Delray Beach, FL.



Phew!  I was worried for a minute.  I have full confidence in your ability to catch and identify Mahi, but I questioned how you were doing so in New England waters..  Delray Beach explains it.

----------


## Rosemary

Kevin, it does.  Happy New Year!

----------


## KevinS

And the same to you Rosemary.  Happy fishing and Stone Crabbing.

----------


## katva

:thumb up:   :thumb up:   :thumb up:  
He does have good fishing karma, he loves 'em and they love him back!  
Kevin---- too funny!  I was thinking same, and knew there must be a logical explanation!

----------


## Rosemary

And Stone Crabbing is easy, thanks to our friends at the fish market...

----------


## MIke R

Happy Fishing and Crabbing and Happy New Year

Mahi and stone crabs.....does it get any better than that???

----------


## Rosemary

It would be nice to be watching the cod drop...

----------


## MIke R

well if someone  posts a video I will share it....

----------


## Jeanette

> Originally Posted by Jeanette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by amyb
> ...



Yes, the tour and meeting the chef was fun. The whole evening was simply perfect. I would head back to Bouley or Nougatine in a heartbeat. We are due to start planning our next ladies' night out!

----------

